

How to hire unicorns (aka tech-savvy marketers) - TheRealSJR
http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/11/how-to-hire-unicorns-aka-tech-savvy-marketers/

======
BorisMelnik
IMO a unicorn is a full stack developer that also has design / marketing
knowledge. the thing is about these guys, is most of them are savvy enough to
create their own products, apps or startups and if you do find them it is a
matter of time before they break off and do something on their own.

~~~
mrohrssen
I don't think that's always the case. I ran my own company for years but
honestly running a company gets exhausting. After years of doing it I came to
the realization that what I really like doing is growing companies, not
running them.

Once I realized that, it was an easy transition back to being an in-house
marketer.

